# 44mag Rifle loads



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just traded into a old Marlin 1894, 44mag. Going to use it on deer this season, if it will shoot well enough. I have old 1895
that I used last year, would rather use lighter gun if it performs well. I'm avid hand loader, loaded for 44 pistol for years.
Load 240gr JHPs/ 22.5 gr. 2400. Looking for flattest shooting load. Don't care about bullet weight, any 44 is big enough
for deer. Anyone have experience with the lighter bullets in rifle/carbine loads. I will be using reciever sight or low power
scope.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

If you have a good 240 load you've developed why would you want to change? Your rifle will offer more velocity with the same load due to the longer barrel and the 240 grain slug is a perfect weight to shoot. At one time I had a pistol and a carbine both in .44 mag, and it was great using the same cartridge in both. There's nothing wrong with tinkering to try to perfect a load but don't move far from your proven one. I think the key to the .44 is finding the right bullet for your needs,


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Good advice from Pops. I wouldn't be concerned with fast, flat and light bullets in that gun. Most Ohio deer are taken at relatively close range say 20 to 50 yards. You're not going to get much drop at that range. I have a Winchester 94 with a 16" barrel that will shoot 3" groups at 100 yards, but I've never shot at a deer at that range because of all the brush.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Check out the Buffalo Bore web site. They have a 240gr "Medium" Cast 44Mag load cooked up for hunting called Deer Grenades that is doing 1930 fps out of a 20in barrel. Been wanting to try some, but didn't make it out this past season, so I didn't bother buying any.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I wouldn't shoot any cast bullets at the velocity the 44 mag shoots, your looking for leading problems if you do.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Has anyone run any 180 or 200gr jackets through their carbines/ rifles? Would like to hear your load and
opinion on the lighter bullets. My rifle is Marlin 94. Shoot 240s out of all my hand guns, got no experience 
with the lighter bullets. Looking to flatten out rainbow.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

hornady 240 XTP really work good on deer, I shot these for years out of my inline muzzle loader with very good expansion and penetration, and had very good groups out to 100 yds . I shoot these out of my Ruger carbine now with 2'' to 3'' groups at 100 yds with 24.0 gr H110 and a heavy roll crimp.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm drowning, going down for 3rd time with 240gr bullets around my neck. Has anyone shot 180 gr or 200 gr
bullets out of their carbines? That is 180gr or 200gr ( jacketed bullets)


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Leverevolution from hornady. Fantastic design and very lethal


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I give up!!!!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Drm50,
Yes I have shot both 180 and 200's but always seem to end up back with the 240's. The speed was a bit better with the lighter bullets but the grouping always seemed to open up. My carbine was probably part of the problem (semi auto) but it did much better with the 240's. What kind of rifle are you using?

Sorry just re-read and saw the Marlin lever. There's a number of powders that will work well but I think the problem your going to run into is the bullet. The Hollow point bullets, especially the 180's would not stay together so staying with the weight is a plus. I shoot the Nosler 240's in a hollow point and I does the job but.. a Rnd Nose Core Lock bullet in the 240 would serve you much better.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Marlin 1894, just got couple months ago. 1970s manufacture 20". I've had Ruger Deer Stalkers,#3s, Win 94
Rem 788, Rem Rolling Block replica,and several Marlin 1894s. Never used them very much for hunting. I
did take Ruger DS as extra gun on deer hunting trips. I have to many rifles that will do the job better than
44 to have used one much. Other than plinking around. Out of 60 rifles I have, last year caught me with
only a Marlin 95 that was legal. I like the 95 but 45/70 is over kill for deer. Like you I always shot 240s out
of my 44 rifles because that is my pistol load. Now using 44 for main gun I wanted to wring out all the range
I can. That's why I wanted to try out some lite bullets.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Drm50 said:


> Marlin 1894, just got couple months ago. 1970s manufacture 20". I've had Ruger Deer Stalkers,#3s, Win 94
> Rem 788, Rem Rolling Block replica,and several Marlin 1894s. Never used them very much for hunting. I
> did take Ruger DS as extra gun on deer hunting trips. I have to many rifles that will do the job better than
> 44 to have used one much. Other than plinking around. Out of 60 rifles I have, last year caught me with
> ...


I had a Winchester Trapper back in the day, fun little gun to play with, because of its size it seemed to recoil noticeably more.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Not a carbine but out of a ruger super red hawk 7.5" barrel. I have taken a hand full of deer with factory hornady xtp 200 grain loads. Shots were 60 yards and in on deer. Had one take a single bound. The rest fell and died where I shot them. As far as accuracy off a bench at 100 meters you could cover up the 6 shot group with a coffee cup. Hope this helps.


----------

